# Need help with installing a DVD drive...



## david1790 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah.. Please don't laugh, but I can't figure out how to install a DVD drive in this Case.

Ok, so here's the case in question http://www.comperium.nl/images/CoolerMaster_elite331.jpg A cooler master elite 331, and as you can see, there's some sort of grating right where the DVD drive is supposed to be (in fact, it covers almost the whole front). I heard I somehow need to remove this gratings, but I just can't figure out how. In the manual there's just a weird picture of a guy putting the drive in from the front, that makes no sense...

Please help me, this should be a easy one for you .


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Those grates come off. There is a little like tack weld there in a few
places. Determine where you want the drive, take your fingers and in
the middle of the grate, start working it back and forth, it will come
off. No need for a hammer, you may try getting a screw driver and
popping it off by the weld, or metal that is holding the grate..
It is sorta funny, but not hilarious:wink: Dont be paranoid it will come off.


----------



## viridianflare (Jun 9, 2009)

That case is like mine and it's a pain in the balls. Check and see if yours actually has latches before you go after it. On the inside, there should be some metal flaps holding it in place. I used a screw driver to lift these and then the grate pushed right out.


----------



## raptorkid (Jun 17, 2008)

That's the case up from mine, so I would assume it's the same method. The plastic fascia pulls off from the front, and the individual bay covers are held on by tabs from the back. The metal plate like bits just pull out (well, i had to twist them, but you know what I mean lol)


----------

